# 7MM Brass



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

Almost 100 pieces, FREE to good home!!!


----------



## adventuringadam (Jan 3, 2015)

I'd give every single one of those a very happy home! PM me if they're still available


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

**** you Adam! You beat me. I need some to reform into .257 Weatherby Mag.


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

Gone


----------

